# I'm moving to New Jersey in October!



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Finally! I'm leaving Czech Republic, hopefully for a long time. A fresh start, where no one knows anything about my past.

I can't wait, I'm really excited!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Good luck, I think you'll find NJ a pleasurable place to live in.


----------



## megrfern (Aug 4, 2015)

sounds so cool! ive always wanted to move to the northeast


----------



## saraw28 (Jul 5, 2014)

New Jersey is a great place to live! Good luck u will enjoy it!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck. I live in NJ, it's a very expensive place to live, but otherwise I like it here


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Never seen someone so happy to come to Jersey, jk.. good luck!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

NJ is pretty cool.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys  I'm moving to northern NJ


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Good luck, I think you'll find NJ a pleasurable place to live in.


Yeah it looks awesome. Funny thing is though that NJ alone has almost as many people as my entire country...I can't wait to visit NYC though!

I'm totally gonna get lost there


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

awesome man, i think you'll like it. are you coming over for school or work?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

NYC is awesome...explore, explore, explore......Have fun!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Good luck dude!!


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice. Im also moving cities this year. Great to see someone else embarking on a new journey as well.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck. Not sure what the weather in Czech Republic is like, but I love the moderate weather here. Not too hot or cold for my taste.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

uziq said:


> awesome man, i think you'll like it. are you coming over for school or work?


Well, a little bit of both actually 

I'm gonna work and study english there on college.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

mentoes said:


> Good luck. Not sure what the weather in Czech Republic is like, but I love the moderate weather here. Not too hot or cold for my taste.


I'd say my country has pretty much the same weather as NJ


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

FoX123 said:


> Well, a little bit of both actually
> 
> I'm gonna work and study english there on college.


nice! it'll be an interesting experience for sure. have fun, and post here of your experiences in America if you feel like


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

uziq said:


> nice! it'll be an interesting experience for sure. have fun, and post here of your experiences in America if you feel like


Hahahaha yeah, could do a blog or something I guess! I doubt anyone would read it though


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

People still come to America? I thought everyone hated this place, even people that lived here their entire lives. 

Well, anyway, good luck to you OP.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

iCod said:


> People still come to America? I thought everyone hated this place, even people that lived here their entire lives.
> 
> Well, anyway, good luck to you OP.


Well, I might be a russian spy...you never know. I actually speak russian a little bit and czech is quite similar to russian language anyway
:evil


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

updated!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay for America. You gotta get used to the New Jersey accent. Annoying.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so I've been here for about 4 months. Jersey is nice, but I spend most of my free time in New York. I live in Essex country. I went to Newark and I was surprised it's in kind of a bad shape. Jersey city is a little bit better. Hoboken is fun. So far is cool. Montclair, where I live is nice!


----------

